# Rust-b-gone - track cleaner :)



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I was reading another thread about cleaning track, pros and cons etc.

I had already sanded some of my track before reading the thread - too late now.

However, I still have rusted track and opted to try out Naval Jelly.

Here is a pic of a treated track and one rusted track:









The difference is quite startling - anyone know why I wouldn't want to continue cleaning my rusted track with the naval jelly?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Naval jelly is essentially phosphoric acid. It will remove rust nicely, however, as any acid, it will eat other things too, if left on too long or applied too liberally. I suspect it'll be OK on the track plating, as long as you apply it relatively quickly, then wipe it off and wipe down the track thereafter with denatured alcohol or similar to neutralize the acid.

Do be careful as to how the acid/jelly treats or affect the paper-based insulators on the track ties. Make sure it's not degrading the insulating ability of those.

Wear gloves when using any chemical / acid, of course.

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks TJ - another burst to my bubble. I don't have any denature alcohol whatever that is.

I did brush it on the tops of the tracks only, let stand for 5 mins washed it off with a damp sponge then rubbed the track with a scotch pad.

Hopefully that will be enough.

Gloves - knew I forgot something


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Water should wash the acid off, of course you have to get them dry or they'll rust again!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As long as you wipe it down and dry it off afterwards, I think you'll be OK.

A little home-medicine-cabinet rubbing alcohol (isopropyl) will probably work OK for a afterwards wipedown, too.

TJ


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah you know, I was reading the instructions that say to "wash the metal" after wards.

I thought to myself "that's one sure fire way to have a built in customer base" - wash, rust, apply naval jelly rinse and repeat forever LOL


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Some CEO is raking in millions for that little business plan!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

For the tracks that you already sanded.
Just go to a harware store and get some really fine 300 and 600 grit emery cloth that will smoothem up enough to work.
Home depot also has very fine sanding sponges 150, 320, 640 they work really good at getting something polished.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Sean - that's what I'm going to do.

I doubt I can damage the tracks any more than I already have lol


----------

